# World Vape Day 2021



## fbb1964 (17/5/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/opinions/2021-05-17_world-vape-day-2021.html

*World Vape Day 2021*
Posted 17th May 2021 by Dave Cross





“As World Vape Day 2021 approaches, I have found myself taking stock of the past year in vaping activism more frequently,” writes Michael Landl of the World Vapers' Alliance in this op-ed article for Planet of the Vapes.
As World Vape Day 2021 approaches, I have found myself taking stock of the past year in vaping activism more frequently. From leading a Covid-19 friendly protest calling on MEPs to back vaping and beat cancer at the European Parliament, to hosting another Covid-19 friendly protest in the Netherlands defending vaping flavours, I am proud of everything we at the World Vapers’ Alliance have done to make the voices of vapers heard in debates around the world.

Vaping activism is not easy. There is a constant barrage of negative media headlines about vaping, whether based around inaccurate reporting, misleading studies or demonstrably false pronouncements by politicians and regulators.

In the context of this constant stream of negative sentiment about vaping, it can be easy for even the strongest of us vaping activists to feel downtrodden. This has intensified more than ever before throughout the pandemic.

It is this background that motivated us at the World Vapers’ Alliance to choose to mark World Vape Day 2021 as a day of celebration for everything good about vaping.

By choosing the theme of “_Go the Extra Mile_” for vaping, we have decided to make World Vape Day a joyous occasion where everyone in the vaping community can come together to show the world the positive changes vaping has made in our lives.

About five years ago I got my first vape in my hands and within days I turned from a 12-year long smoker to a passionate vaper. I know that my story resonates with our tens of thousands of members and the enormous vaping community worldwide. World Vape Day is the chance for us to get together and tell the world about the benefits of vaping and tobacco harm reduction.

Our theme for the day- “_Go the extra mile_” is fitting because I can’t think of a single person who took up vaping and didn’t benefit from it, that didn’t manage to go further and improve their life because of it. And because we, as vapers, need to go the extra mile in raising our voices and fighting for our right to vape.

No matter how frustrating activism for vaping sometimes can be, we should never forget: it is always worth going the extra mile for vaping – for us and public health in general.

I am looking forward to celebrating World Vape Day 2021 with everyone from the World Vapers’ Alliance and the worldwide community of vapers.

_Michael Landl, World Vapers' Alliance_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/21)

Happy World Vape Day everyone!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/5/21)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/21)

Happy world Vape day!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

